# U.F.C. 41 coming up



## ace (Jan 27, 2003)

Ricco Rodriguez Vs Tim Sylvia
Bj Penn Vs Caol Uno
Din Thomas Vs Matt Serra
Tank Abbott Vs Frank Mir 

__________________________________

My Predictions are
Ricco
Bj
Matt
Frank


----------



## J-kid (Jan 28, 2003)

I look forward to ufc 41 
You forgot the main fight i think 
Chuck lidel vs Tito Ortiz


----------



## J-kid (Jan 28, 2003)

I also am giving tank the benifit of the doubt,


----------



## ace (Jan 28, 2003)

When or if it is I Take Tito
His Striking Skills Shocked Alot of People
Including my Self.

But he is still A Good Wrestler & Geting better
With his Submisson Skills Trainingh with Ricco,Fabio & J sect.

Chuck is on a hot ride rite now 
& there is no dout this will be an exciting Fight.

To bad These Fights are not under Early U.F.C. Ruels
Or even in Pride


----------



## Handsword (Feb 7, 2003)

when is this event?


----------



## JDenz (Feb 7, 2003)

Feb 20 somehing.  Tito and Chuck are a long way from signed so they probley wont fight for awhile.


----------



## Infight (Feb 27, 2003)

I dont know if it already happened, but i think these 2 strikes can promote an amazing fight.


----------



## ace (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *I dont know if it already happened, but i think these 2 strikes can promote an amazing fight. *




Agreed Silva is Verry Powerful As is Chuck
This Fight Would Be a Barn Burner.

If it happend I would Prefer to See it under Pride Rules.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 27, 2003)

It would probley be a great fight =-)


----------

